# Floats . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Recently, I've become interested in various types of flishing floats and their usage, kindled by posts in another P&S thread.

Among my online reading, I found an article that I enjoyed and had decent information.

*http://www.ncoif.com/bobbers-corks-and-floats-not-just-for-kids-anymore/*

Tight Lines !


----------

